
Trump Heaps More Tariffs on China, Still No Deal in Sight - notlukesky
https://www.bloomberg.com/news/articles/2019-09-01/u-s-tariffs-against-china-due-to-take-effect-sunday
======
nwrk
‘It’s Just a Nightmare.’ Despite Tariff Delay, Toy Makers Are Worried.
[https://www.nytimes.com/2019/08/15/us/politics/china-
tariffs...](https://www.nytimes.com/2019/08/15/us/politics/china-tariffs-
toys.html)

Pick comment: "And as an American and company manager, I personally signed the
checks for the tariffs for product components that my American company
imported from China. Not the Chinese producers, nor the Chinese exporters. Me.
And then my American customers paid these import taxes when they purchased the
goods from me. Americans pay for tariffs, not foreigners. China may eventually
see decreased demand for their products, substituted by Viet Nam or India,
etc., but when Trump says that China is paying those tens or hundreds of
dollars in tariffs, he is baldly lying to our American faces. Americans pay
these GOP import TAXES."

------
simonblack
"When you're deep in a hole, stop digging!"

